# No SA snapper report this week?



## skorgard (Oct 6, 2007)

Whats wrong with you guys? Maybe there will be one later today as the weather looks great.


----------



## redmist (May 6, 2012)

landed a 58cm red yesterday arvo on a shimano 1000 spinning outfit on 4lb braid - put in some nice runs it was a good fight.


----------



## Drewboy (Mar 18, 2008)

Things are a bit strange when you are lucky enough to bag out on good sized snapper yesterday and the only thing that the other AKFFers want to look at back on shore is the large flathead that put up a good fight as well.
..... Things are good in the Adelaide metro area currently.
Long may they last... as they sure took their time arriving.


----------



## wigan (Mar 12, 2011)

I know its like a "How longs a piece of string question" but how long do the snapper stay around for ?


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

Drewboy said:


> lucky enough to bag out on good sized snapper yesterday


Are you kidding? :shock: DAMMIT - I was on my 'normal' spot north of you guys at dawn and scored 1 tommy, 1 u/s strout and a small snook.  very quiet. and my whiting spot produced nil. :?

Well done Drew - you've had a good run. I said gday to a fella in a red AI which I thought might have been you from a distance. Plenty of yaks there again and boats further out.


----------



## Drewboy (Mar 18, 2008)

fisher said:


> Drewboy said:
> 
> 
> > lucky enough to bag out on good sized snapper yesterday
> ...


We, Solatree and I, were out on a calm night(saturday) when we were amongst it.
I also had been out the previous night... Not a friendly shore break Friday though.
Didn't get me but got my friend Commandah.


----------



## GlenelgKiller (Mar 13, 2012)

That shore break is a nasty piece of work at the moment, since tha sandbar arrived? I wonder if im better launching at Broadway for a while? Didnt get out this weekend but hopefully the seas calm down enough after the predicted mid week blow for me to get out next weekend!


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

I checked out the Fish Factory saturday morning but could not find anything I liked either. ;-)


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

I tried my best to not catch a snapper by sailing my new ride around trolling for snook today, but ended up pushing my PB up by a few centimetres


----------



## skorgard (Oct 6, 2007)

Ah, thats better. Keep up the good work chaps.


----------



## GlenelgKiller (Mar 13, 2012)

Nice fish Chris! Did you get it trolling or on bait?


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Thanks Sean. I was trolling a 3m diving minnow in red and white, hoping for snook. It took me so long to sort the sail and the rudder out the fish had me down to the backing by the time I was winding


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)




----------



## Drewboy (Mar 18, 2008)

Squidley said:


> Thanks Sean. I was trolling a 3m diving minnow in red and white, hoping for snook. It took me so long to sort the sail and the rudder out the fish had me down to the backing by the time I was winding


Nice one chris and so much the sweeter in the troll with a diving minnow lure.
Something I forgot to mention... After I saw you back at the car Andy said later that after I headed for shore, he had 3 casts and bagged for the day as well.


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Wasn't Saturday beautiful? It's like someone flipped a switch on the 1st. Thanks for taking the pics Andy  And I'm glad to hear Solatree wasn't out-bagged in the end Drew


----------



## GlenelgKiller (Mar 13, 2012)

New yak Chris? When did that happen? And with a sail!


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Picked it up last Tuesday and got on it every chance I've had  Rolled it in the SYC shore dump within 2 minutes of first touching water with the outriggers on :lol: Binks got me back on my feet without much fuss or expense though. I have footage but I'll need to edit it such that I don't look like a complete doofus.


----------



## Ubolt (Dec 8, 2009)

I so should have gone down this evening. Could not get motivated until I read this bit late


----------



## GlenelgKiller (Mar 13, 2012)

Squidley said:


> Picked it up last Tuesday and got on it every chance I've had  Rolled it in the SYC shore dump within 2 minutes of first touching water with the outriggers on :lol: Binks got me back on my feet without much fuss or expense though. I have footage but I'll need to edit it such that I don't look like a complete doofus.


Wow! That doesn't sound good! At least the mast wasn't up. Video please


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

GlenelgKiller said:


> At least the mast wasn't up.


I'm very impressed at the durability of both the mast and the mast step of Hobie brand kayaks.


----------



## GlenelgKiller (Mar 13, 2012)

Sheesh! That would have been a heart dropping moment on the maiden voyage!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2012)

I was absolutely exhausted after a run of night shifts in the local ED. Finished saturday morning and slept most of saturday. Snuck out for a fish this afternoon at my whiting spot and managed 5 good sized whiting. Pushed my Yak KGW PB out to a respectable 44cm


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Nice, that whiting must've got lost on the way to KI


----------



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

I hope I get forgiven, boat caught.

Click on the photos if you wish to enlarge.

View attachment 1











Ok I'm off to the naughty corner to write a thousand times "Were was your bloody yak" :twisted: :lol:

Steve


----------



## GlenelgKiller (Mar 13, 2012)

Nice big one up the end there Steve, what did that go? Hopefully they were caught further out than where we currently yak fish, we already have a flotilla going on :lol:

Speaking of which im already liking the look of this weekend. Mid week blow settling down hopefully by saturday morning!


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

That one on the right does have a hefty tail. Do you find you have to wait a little longer for them off a boat on account of the initial noise? I've never got one off a boat and my dad's pretty keen to. Isn't it a fantastic weather pattern we've had for the last month and a half? Storms and calm lined right up with the weekend.


----------



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

GlenelgKiller said:


> Nice big one up the end there Steve, what did that go?


Sean none of them were very big, biggest probably 65cm.



GlenelgKiller said:


> *Hopefully they were caught further out than where we currently yak fish*, we already have a flotilla going on :lol:


Sorry mate, in that same general area. My mate has been asking me for ages but I wouldn't tell him (actaully being stretching our friendship a bit but he also knows I don't give away fishing spots that someone else has done all the hard work for) and then he phoned me and informs me channel 9 mentioned it Thursday night in their fishing report :twisted: and it has been in the paper and as you stated there is already heaps of boat in that area, so there was no harm done and he is a experience boatie so he respects others etc.



Squidley said:


> Do you find you have to wait a little longer for them off a boat on account of the initial noise? I've never got one off a boat and my dad's pretty keen to.


Chris we didn't have to wait any longer, Greg (Mate and skipper) got the 1st one at 4.55pm. I have caught snapper from boats for 35 years but have never seen or been involved with loosing so many fish, we lost around 20 snapper (spat hooks, reefed on the bottom etc). Mate, boats sometimes have a wee ;-) bit more luxury :lol: for us oldies but you can't beat catching fish with a mate or mates from a yak on the right day.

Steve


----------



## GlenelgKiller (Mar 13, 2012)

The spot has made the big time :lol: Always thought those newspaper reports were either made up or misinformation provided by fishos. Might look like the start of the Sydney to Hobart out there this weekend!


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

GlenelgKiller said:


> The spot has made the big time :lol: Always thought those newspaper reports were either made up or misinformation provided by fishos. Might look like the start of the Sydney to Hobart out there this weekend!


I am sure that the Snapper run will be over by Friday. I consulted the tea leaves and they all look like donuts.
You will all be wasting your time and should stay home and introduce yourselves to your family on the weekend. :lol:
Andy and Drew would have already come to the same conclusion and will be home all weekend. ;-)


----------



## skorgard (Oct 6, 2007)

OK who has been blabbing? There is one regular poster here - name of absolute units of temperature - who has also been posting on Fish SA - but there must be someone else........


----------



## skorgard (Oct 6, 2007)

Zilch said:


> I have caught snapper from boats for 35 years but have never seen or been involved with loosing so many fish, we lost around 20 snapper (spat hooks, reefed on the bottom etc)
> Steve


Were you using circle hooks? The hook up rate seems so reliable.


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

:lol: this is Kelvin's idea of a tip:


Kelvin said:


> I was about 400m of shore and fished a local beach between Westbeach and Marino.


probably has more to do with bags of snapper getting cleaned on the beach in the middle of the day, and all the questions it gets


----------



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

skorgard said:


> Were you using circle hooks? The hook up rate seems so reliable.


I wasn't but my mate (skipper) and his friend were, as they use them all the time. They too lost heaps :twisted: probably 75% of fish lost were cut offs on the botton though. Most fish headed to the same area, so I suspect there was a nice piece of broken bottom with barnacles.

Steve


----------



## GlenelgKiller (Mar 13, 2012)

I was dropping a heap as well until i went unweighted with ridiculously low drag. Issue then was i was gut hooking them, even with circles


----------



## Drewboy (Mar 18, 2008)

skorgard said:


> OK who has been blabbing? There is one regular poster here - name of absolute units of temperature - who has also been posting on Fish SA - but there must be someone else........


Th rule in fishing is to say nothing.
And the golden rule is to never never let a photo of a big fish get into the weekend newspaper.


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

Drewboy said:


> And the golden rule is to never never let a photo of a big fish get into the weekend newspaper.


...or photos of land marks :shock:


----------



## redmist (May 6, 2012)

check out Pete Whitings road side weekly statement "Snapper Firing" for the last 2 weeks. Think that might have something to do with the hoards lining up.Strangely havn't seen many of the boats pulling them in. Had as 30 ft+ fishing vessel drop in on us Monday night. Came from no where at about 8.30pm sauntered in and went right through our berley trails then motored off out towards yorkes.... hoping it wasn't a pro


----------



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

Don't you just hate it when people post mis-leading info ;-)



GlenelgKiller said:


> Always thought those newspaper reports were either *made up or misinformation provided by fishos*.


 :shock: What "misinformation"



Drewboy said:


> And the golden rule is to never never let a photo of a big fish get into the weekend newspaper.


Or SA Angler

I just came across this in the latest SA Angler :lol: odviously they have doctored the 2nd photo, by putting a mo and body shirt on that guy ;-) (there's that bloody mo again) thus trying to make it look like the earlier 70's

Black Friday 13/7/12 (honest) :lol:





































Heaps of yakkers went out a couple of days ago after reading this latest article in SA Angler and caught these, just past the O/H breakwater (true ;-) )










Go for it this weekend guys as the Glenelg area is fished out  :lol:

Steve


----------

